# Newbie / Old Watch



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'm new around here but I already recognise some folks from other forums.

My name is Simon and I'm a self-confessed Speedmaster nut. My collection currently ranges from 1957 to 1980s and I'll be posting some pics around the place shortly. For now, here's my favourite:










See you around :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Simon, good to see you over here also.

Nice speedy, love that aged lume. Fantastic!

Mark


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Love the lume and love those hands nice watch


----------

